# Optional extra insurance



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

Just signed up this extra insurance in uber app for me can someone explain to me the bottom part, The part on the bottom looks very sus. Explain to me as if I was a 5 year old.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

crowuber said:


> Just signed up this extra insurance in uber app for me can someone explain to me the bottom part, The part on the bottom looks very sus. Explain to me as if I was a 5 year old.
> View attachment 618190


You should get a rideshare endorsement
That uber by the mile is crazy expensive


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

crowuber said:


> Just signed up this extra insurance in uber app for me can someone explain to me the bottom part, The part on the bottom looks very sus. Explain to me as if I was a 5 year old.


Not suspicious at all. Sorry, a 5 year old can not and will not understand the language of an insurance policy.

This also shows that YOU have not fully read and understand your personal auto insurance liability policy.

Personal auto liability insurance policies, with very few exceptions, contain language that excludes any commercial usage of the covered vehicle and further language that expressly states that such commercial usage of a covered vehicle is ground for cancellation/revokation of the policy.

What that line that you are concerned with states that the "Optional Injury Protection" policy is only valid IF your personal auto liability insurance policy is valid which, unless you have purchased a rider ALLOWING commercial usage of the covered vehicle, will not be valid AS SOON AS the company providing that personal auto liability insurance policy finds out you have used the covered vehicle for commercial purposes and cancels/revokes that policy.

Additionally, if you ever indicated or stated in any form that you are not or will not use the covered vehicle for commercial usage, and you do, you have commited insurance fraud.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> Not suspicious at all. Sorry, a 5 year old can not and will not understand the language of an insurance policy.
> 
> This also shows that YOU have not fully read and understand your personal auto insurance liability policy.
> 
> ...


I love to fraud bro!


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Contact your car insurance company about getting a rideshare endorsement, do not give Screwber any more money than you have to


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

My understanding of it is that the optional insurance covers lost wages resulting from an accident. I believe it was the average of your last 4 weeks earnings. IIRC correctly it pays out in addition to anything else. 

I always did it. Even on super Longhauling trips ($200+ trip) it was less than $3. Usually it was under $1


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

crowuber said:


> Just signed up this extra insurance in uber app for me can someone explain to me the bottom part, The part on the bottom looks very sus. Explain to me as if I was a 5 year old.
> View attachment 618190


It means if you have full cover , they ll provide full cover . If you have liability on your car , they will just provide the same level of coverage you have on your car . The injury protection is a separate part that you’ll have to read the coverage.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

New2This said:


> My understanding of it is that the optional insurance covers lost wages resulting from an accident. I believe it was the average of your last 4 weeks earnings. IIRC correctly it pays out in addition to anything else.
> 
> I always did it. Even on super Longhauling trips ($200+ trip) it was less than $3. Usually it was under $1


If you’re in a non fault accident, the at fault party will pay your lost wages


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Frontier Guy said:


> If you’re in a non fault accident, the at fault party will pay your lost wages


Right I understand. This is in addition to anything else I'd get.

IIRC it also covered medical bills regardless of fault.

I looked at it when it was first offered (pre-COVID) and I was cranking out good numbers. I did the math and it made sense.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

New2This said:


> Right I understand. This is in addition to anything else I'd get.
> 
> IIRC it also covered medical bills regardless of fault.
> 
> I looked at it when it was first offered (pre-COVID) and I was cranking out good numbers. I did the math and it made sense.


You won't get double the payout, if you are in a non-fault accident and Screwber pays you, the other party is not going to pay you, you'll have to disclose that. I can assure you, knowing how screwber operates, there will be a catch, and it will be a last minute, YUUUUUUGE catch.


----------

